# mud from bucket



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

for the last 3 years now I have not pulled mud out of a bucket with a knife to load my pan or hawk:thumbup:
keep your sides clean and at the end of the day add water...at the start of a new day suck it up with the tube and shoot it out a the sheep in the back yard :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

A pump in the bucket with a little water on top of the mix will work as well..no?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

moore said:


> A pump in the bucket with a little water on top of the mix will work as well..no?


 
easy to get mud from the floor or stilts:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

http://www.walltools.com/better-than-ever-red-diamond-bucket-piston-bp-01.html


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> http://www.walltools.com/better-than-ever-red-diamond-bucket-piston-bp-01.html


I have one those, Never use it. I tape with hotmud and tool the rest so use a pump.

Quite like these, Easy, Simple work great.

http://www.walltools.com/products/d...ools/mud-bucket-scoop-drywall-pail-scoop.html


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> http://www.walltools.com/better-than-ever-red-diamond-bucket-piston-bp-01.html


 you did not read what I said about the sheep?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

cazna said:


> I have one those, Never use it. I tape with hotmud and tool the rest so use a pump.
> 
> Quite like these, Easy, Simple work great.
> 
> http://www.walltools.com/products/d...ools/mud-bucket-scoop-drywall-pail-scoop.html


 I have two on them...
back in 2010 when all I used was durabond 90 to do my tapecoat with I still used it ..I could use 7 bags a day with my tube and rubber:thumbsup:
my I use ap and ff most of the time


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> http://www.walltools.com/better-than-ever-red-diamond-bucket-piston-bp-01.html



what a waste of money


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> what a waste of money


maybe Cazna can send you his, then you 2 can be best of buds/mates


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> maybe Cazna can send you his, then you 2 can be best of buds/mates



I wouldn't use it anyways I pump my tube


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> I wouldn't use it anyways I pump my tube


to me the waste is a pump...:blink: money on a pump :thumbup: some people like to bend over


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

cazna said:


> I have one those, Never use it. I tape with hotmud and tool the rest so use a pump.
> 
> Quite like these, Easy, Simple work great.
> 
> http://www.walltools.com/products/d...ools/mud-bucket-scoop-drywall-pail-scoop.html


I have run 7 bags of durabond 90 on one job with the tube...works fine ( tape coat ) but I don't anymore >>> don't need durabond with fibafues :thumbup:


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

no pump to plug into the wall yet?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

eazyrizla said:


> no pump to plug into the wall yet?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sogtIFMV-S8


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

eazyrizla said:


> no pump to plug into the wall yet?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wx4UB8j__BA


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

icerock: 
How do you tape with a tube useing hotmud ?, could be usefull on small jobs


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Pytlik said:


> icerock:
> How do you tape with a tube useing hotmud ?, could be usefull on small jobs


WOW I have been waiting for that ?:yes:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Pytlik said:


> icerock:
> How do you tape with a tube useing hotmud ?, could be usefull on small jobs


big job and small jobs ...I could tape coat a hole house with durabond 90 and never get hard in the tube and use all the mud without scrap !!! you want to know how ? and that is with one person


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> big job and small jobs ...I could tape coat a hole house with durabond 90 and never get hard in the tube and use all the mud without scrap !!! you want to know how ? and that is with one person


How?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

OK but I don't do it this was anymore because of fibafuse. but it is a fast process.
here is the dirty word MESH tape the hole house
mix durabond 90 two bags at a time.
start off on the inside corners ...use tube with no tip on it just a 3/8 bead on all the corners in one room.
then flush corners like your running a box tool ,..all one way then back the other way keep flusher in a bucket in h20 and a big sponge ...best to have a cart with the mud and tube and flusher to push around from room to room ...the tube will push the mud in past the mesh and fill any hole ...any left over mud will go on the butts with a 10'' whatever you like !

next is the flats use a 5 or a 8 '' box tool ...and any left over mud hit the outside 90s 
never leave the mud in the tube  there is a little more but I have to go rigth now


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> How?


this is AP mud with ff 
my old way was to mesh then put a bead of durabond into the mesh ...it looked like this


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> this is AP mud with ff
> my old way was to mesh then put a bead of durabond into the mesh ...it looked like this


bead of mud


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

then flush


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

a bead of mud then flush with ff


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> a bead of mud then flush with ff


and that was a big hole


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> a bead of mud then flush with ff


So the ff doesn't stick on? And no worries about the ap cracking.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> So the ff doesn't stick on? And no worries about the ap cracking.


no ...AP is what you need for tapecoat


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> no ...AP is what you need for tapecoat


How many coats all together.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

that was just my tape coat. then i hit it with my flusher sander and 2nd coat it :thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I found some old pics of my mesh tape with a bead of durabond then flush...tape coat


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

more durabond and mesh tape jobs...I did not hang this:blink: the home owner saving money:furious:
this was just a tape coat with durabond and ff to fix that BIG GAP ...the ff keeps it from falling back


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

icerock drywall said:


> OK but I don't do it this was anymore because of fibafuse. but it is a fast process.
> here is the dirty word MESH tape the hole house
> mix durabond 90 two bags at a time.
> start off on the inside corners ...use tube with no tip on it just a 3/8 bead on all the corners in one room.
> ...



thanks, but I have never used hotmud in my 8" box, afraid it will dry inside my pump....


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Pytlik said:


> thanks, but I have never used hotmud in my 8" box, afraid it will dry inside my pump....


you dont use a pump


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Pytlik said:


> thanks, but I have never used hotmud in my 8" box, afraid it will dry inside my pump....


I ran durabond 45 not easysand in my 8'' and 10'' fatboy the other day to do a 3 coat job 16x30 room in one day ...all my tools are fine:thumbup:


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

I have one of those bucket pistons. They work well with the tube. I like it.


----------



## muttbucket (Jul 10, 2011)

Do you have any evidence none of your FF angles have developed hairline cracks over the course of more than say a few years?
In my experience, the durabond and mesh are the exact combination that develops the cracks.
Well, just goes to show how different people may get different results using the same material.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

IME...Too much mud over the angle tape no matter what tape used can cause hair line cracks. Or coating angles before the tape coat has dried can cause it also. OH..There is such a thing as 'paint cracks'


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

over a inch of durabond on this job and I have seen it almost 2 years after I did this job and there is no crack...it was one of my first jobs with durabond with mesh and ff...and it is still like a rock...:yes:


----------

